# Ready to Train as CPC with ICD 10 Luming



## bethdohr (Mar 15, 2011)

I am a babe in these woods. I have only just completed my medical terminology and anatomy and am about to enroll in the AAPC CPC certification program only to wonder if this is for naught. I have read a few articles indicating the replacement of the ICD-9 in the near future and wonder if investing time and money in the current CPC certification program is even going to benefit me at all; especially when employers are already gearing up for it by sending their current employees to train in the new codes. What chance would I have finding employment with an "old language", if you will? I am looking for some advice, and/or opinions on the matter from those of you experienced in the field. What advantages or disadvantages do you see for new CPC trainees like myself coming into the workforce after training? Do you see employers wanting to hire a new CPC with no ICD 10 training (lack of job experience is already one well known obstacle for us)? In your opinion, would taking the current AAPC CPC training benefit me regardless?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Mar 15, 2011)

bethdohr said:


> I am a babe in these woods. I have only just completed my medical terminology and anatomy and am about to enroll in the AAPC CPC certification program only to wonder if this is for naught. I have read a few articles indicating the replacement of the ICD-9 in the near future and wonder if investing time and money in the current CPC certification program is even going to benefit me at all; especially when employers are already gearing up for it by sending their current employees to train in the new codes. What chance would I have finding employment with an "old language", if you will? I am looking for some advice, and/or opinions on the matter from those of you experienced in the field. What advantages or disadvantages do you see for new CPC trainees like myself coming into the workforce after training? Do you see employers wanting to hire a new CPC with no ICD 10 training (lack of job experience is already one well known obstacle for us)? In your opinion, would taking the current AAPC CPC training benefit me regardless?
> Thanks in advance


Here is my opinion.  None of us have experience with ICD-10.  As a matter of fact we were advised not to start training for it until a later date.  Since you have so little experience go ahead and get in somewhere and you will have experience own everything else and you can get trained along with everyone else on ICD-10.  it iwll also give you a chance to find a mentor to help you along.
Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## krisfelty (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't agree with the last post stating not to start training with ICD10. I attended a 2 day bootcamp in Phoenix and we received training and a draft copy of the ICD10 book and learned a GREAT DEAL of information. I feel if you wait till the last minute, you will be scrambling around for the information. Implementation planning MUST begin now and also your communication plan, impact analysis, cross functional effots, GEM's, development of educational and training, working with vendors, business processes, outcome measures and compliance. So, as you see, there is a lot of steps involved BESIDES learning the new codes. Do not be fooled into thinking you can put it off until last minute.


Kristin Felty CPC, CCC


----------



## bethdohr (Mar 15, 2011)

Seeing as I have not even gotten my CPC certification yet, is it possible to learn ICD-10 before or during my certification? Can they be done at the same time without any confusion? Just curious.

Thanks you both for your candid opions


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just recommending getting the CPC first and then start learning the ICD-10.  that way you can get a job and some experience and be one up on the competition.  Just my opinion.


----------



## debrakae (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree more with Debbie, go ahead and get your CPC creditionals first. Several of the ICD-9 books have a crosswalk for the ICD-10 in them which will help you get familiar with the new codes and structure of ICD-10. 
I have started the crosswalks for my specialty, and plan on a more intense training the end of 2012 or the beginning of 2013. My memory isn't good enough to learn something now, not use it for 2 years, and still remember what I learned.
I believe it all depends on how involved you are going to be in the implentation of ICD-10 in your practice.


----------



## mladson46@yahoo.com (Mar 20, 2011)

*New at this also*

I am scheduled to take my CPC exam in less than a month, recently finishing my medical office training. I have certification for CMAA and CBCS and feel that if I can find something in one of those fields it will let me get my foot in the door.  I wont allow that to discourage me in anyway.


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a Certification for CPC under the new ICD10 in combination.
All I know that if you are a CPC already, there is a test you can take onlince for the ICD 10 certification.
The CPC exam is 5 hours with 150 questions unless that has changed since 2003 when I took my exam. The ICD 10 is supposedly a 60 minute test you take onlin.

Here is what I googled up for your question:

The AAPC will require all those with a certified professional coder (CPC) credential to take an ICD-10 proficiency exam to keep their certification. Even though this was met with a number of groans from the crowd, the AAPC is quick to stress the facts about the test:

The test will be open book
The test will be online
It will consist of 75 questions
It will cost about $60
Coders will have  two years to take the test, starting October 1, 2012
“We want to make sure we're the best in the industry,” said Deb Grider, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I, CPC-P, CEMC, COBGC, CCS-P, president of Deborah Grider and Associates in Indianapolis, IN, and the former president of the American Academy of Professional Coders National Advisory Board.

Check out this link. It has a page of Q&As
https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/faq.aspx

I haven't started on ICD 10, but will start using the AAPC converter tool soon to make up some spread sheets for our coders to help get an idea of what will be used in the future.
As far as I've heard it takes like a bachelor degree to learn this new ICD 10, so we won't be ready when the time comes but we can prepar as much as we can.

If I were you I would also take the CPC exam and as you grow take the ICD 10 exam. Only because I'm thinking that there is not even yet a CPC exam with the new ICD 10 codes. I may be wrong, but that is what makes sense to me, because ICD 9 is still in use.

Hope this helped.

Barbara


----------



## gpjmommy2 (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, get any training you can get.  I also have material I am studying.  Like Barb stated, the test is online, open book & you have 2 yrs.  I was surprised to see there is a charge for it.  last I heard it was going to be free, but then you an't always believe what you are told either.  My previous manager told us it was going to be given free of charge and I had not really checked on the charge lately.  But all knowledge is good knowledge and you absolutely benefit from it.


----------



## meo59101 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Word?*

What do you mean by "luming"?


----------

